# Shotgun Recommendations



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ducknut will steer you in the right direction when he wakes up..


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I have a Benelli M2 Field that i love and is a great all around gun. It is a little more expensive than the Montefeltro but has a totally different fit to it. I have had it for 8 years now and it still looks and fires brand new. 

My best advice though would be go to your local shop and shoulder various makes and models and see which one you feels and fits the best. A proper fitting shotgun can make the world of differences.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't shot sporting clays regularly but I have owned the Montefeltro, and currently hunt with the M2 or A400 in 20 GA. Sporting clays usually mean 50 to 100 rounds at a fast pace which means it would be great to have a little less felt recoil. They are all great shotguns. The Montefeltro I had did not have a cast on/off adjustment and the drop adjustment was not adequate to adjust to my 6'4" frame. The M2 and A400 can be adjusted to fit the unusual shooter. The A400 would be my choice for sporting clays if I was into the sport. The M2 is a real tree camo and I put a baked on dull brown finish on the A400.


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Duck hunting is extremely tough on your gun and i would highly recommend something in a camo finish to protect it from moisture. I used a blued gun my first season and would religiously clean and oil it after the hunt but you will have rust spots before you get back to your truck.

I have a Beretta Xtrema 2 and love it. it is not a cheap gun but i use it for just about everything and has one of the lightest recoils for a 12ga


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Brad said:


> I would be mostly shooting sporting clays......


I would base my decision on which semi-auto has the best shell catcher available because picking up hulls gets old.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

For SC a double is the best way to go.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I hunt a beretta a400 extreme in max 4 and it's been the absolute best shotgun I've owned and absolutely indestructible. It's a little bit more than what you're looking at spending but for a gun that will last forever I think spending a little extra is worth it.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Remington 870 pump with camo spray paint. 300 bucks. Shoots ducks with the best of them. Doesn't rust. I'm ready to take a beat down for this recommendation.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Rem 870 is a great shotgun. My first shotgun purchase $99 on sale in 1974. I hunted so much then the stock split from the constant saltwater soaking. No synthetics then. I think he said he wanted an auto loader.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yup, 870 express magnum 3"
ducks/ doves/ pigs/ perps.
does it all


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

Remington 870 Pump Sportsman model, 12ga Magnum - Strip it to bright silver paint it with Red Primer, then camo over it and let it dry over the summer. A pump can be cleared by racking, if its frozen you can slam the butt down and rack it to clear it, If you hunt saltwater, nothing eats a gun faster than corrosion, so the paint gave me 15 years something Parkerizing or any other coating can't. Your shot gun in duck hunting is also your cripple killer, emergency push pole and paddle, decoy retriever , name it. Do you really want to use a $1000 dollar gun for that. Learn how to use recoil to speed up your racking and its faster than an auto and it forces you to reset your cheek on the stock. Next to your dog its your best buddy on your worst day. Just my .02 after twenty years of water fowling 5 days a week.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Brad,
They are all good shotguns, go shoulder/shoot them to see which one fits you best then go buy an over/under.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

You can buy duracoat in spray cans for 30 bucks. Paint it over the parkerized express finish. Easy.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Rem 870 is a great shotgun. My first shotgun purchase $99 on sale in 1974. I hunted so much then the stock split from the constant saltwater soaking. No synthetics then. I think he said he wanted an auto loader.


"My" first shotgun was a 870 Wingmaster for $88 in 1971...I retired it from the field after 40 years, but still trust it to defend my home.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ironically I shot both the montefeltro and a300 today at a clay shoot. Both are nice weapons. Having shot other models by each maker, these are not the same as their respectful big brothers. Of these two particular weapons, I personally would take the mossberg 935 over both of these.

Flyman has it right. You will destroy that fine $1,000 bill in a duck boat the first time you use it as a wading stick. 

The pump is a very adequate gun for both uses.

I took 3rd today using a moss berg 835 pump. Beating multiple thousand dollar guns with with a 25 year old $200 POS.

Field or sporting? Each sport has guns built specifically for each. Sporting = shoot often, carry little
Field = carry lots, shoot little

Personal recommendation would be any flavor you like from Remington 870 or by mossberg (500 or 835)


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Most people shoot much better with an auto than a pump, but the fit/feel is more important than the action. You can learn to shoot anything that feels good. I carry an 870 and it has never felt right, but it is all I have been able to afford up until now and I am loyal to the old war horse, so I make it work... ...kinda. I'm a pretty crappy shot and need to invest in my own advice to solve the problem.

I've hunted ducks in salt marsh most of my life. You abuse your gun in that environment, but you can keep any good gun working if you dry it off, wipe it down it and re-oil it EVERY SINGLE DAY and clean the snot out of it after every dunking. A gun that is easy to breakdown and reassemble makes this much more pleasant. Old Browning A5's and anything made by Mossberg are beasts to break down while an 870 is a dream, but a Benelli auto mechanism is almost a simple to breakdown and clean up as an 870. Because of this and the fact that it shoots 3.5" shells, I tried to will myself to love the Benelli Super Black Eagle, but the dang thing feels like a 2x4 to me no matter how hard I try to think happy thoughts. On the other hand, the M1's and M2's feel like an extension of myself. The M2 will be my next shotgun despite it only shooting 3" and 2.75" shells. The Montefeltro is almost the same action, but it is way too pretty to take duck hunting. Wood doesn't take the repeated soak/dry cycles well.

It sounds like you are new to this, so my advice is to get a reasonably priced synthetic stocked Remington 870 or 11-87 or Beretta A300 to start with, whichever feels better. The 11-87 is a heavy gun, but it soaks up recoil on the SC range and from heavy duck loads. After years of duck hunting, the gas tubes tend to corrode and you'll have send the gun back to the factory to be overhauled because it won't cycle light rounds. This is generally many years down the road and it is a fixable problem. It is a good gun for the cost. I have never shot an A300 because the grip feels weird to me, but lots of people love them. Once you start to shoot consistently, other shooters will let you try their guns from time to time. Until you shoot for a year or so, you won't even know what right feels like, so I don't think you should buy a $1000+ shotgun right now.

No matter what you buy, get it fitted to you and take shooting lessons. Fathers and buddies have a few good pointers, but they seldom have the teaching experience to build your technique from the ground up. An instructor will help you figure out the technique much faster than you will on your own with much less untraining of bad habits.

Nate


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

For the field I have an 870 a few 1100s but my go to gun is an 1187.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been using a winchester sx3 for the past 4 years and it has been flawless. I have also put quite a few rounds through it shooting skeet and sporting clays and have never had a failure to feed or eject. I found mine on cdnn for a good price.

Tolerances are very tight, it feels like a good quality gun. It also comes with a very nice butt pad which makes it a soft shooting 12 ga. It's also pretty light weight which I like. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## 321Angler (Aug 22, 2015)

I just bought the Beretta 300 Outlander at the beginning of this season and so far I'm impressed. Very easy to break down and clean. Also, at $750 dipped in camo, you can't go wrong. Nice simple rail on it too, I'm not into the fancy rails like you see a lot of companies putting stock on their guns these days.


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

I also started with an 870, that thing has taken some beating. Like stated before it was impossible to keep the blued finish from rusting. After a few years I started looking for a high end semi. I spent countless hours researching. After shooting a few I narrowed it to the Benelli Vinci, it fit me the best and I loved how light it was. I also liked that it wasn't gas operated (stays cleaner) and was one of the simplest semi's I found. I like simple, less things to break. I opted for the Vinci instead of the super vinci because I hunt in florida so the ability to shoot 3 1/2 shells doesn't concern me and it was less likely to malfunction on lighter loads. Ive had my vinci for 4 years now and I am still in love with it. Half of my hunts out of the year are in saltwater and there is still no signs of rust on the gun.

Like others have stated its all about how the gun fits you. Try and shoot as many guns as you can or at least go in to shoulder them. Close your eyes and bring the gun up to shooting position. If you open your eyes and your looking straight down the barrel then the gun is probably a good fit.

This past weekend I decided to break out my old 870 for a hunt..... man that was a struggle. Muscle memory couldn't remember to pump after each shot and it cost me a few birds. You can see me trying to fire a second shot at the bird on the left without pumping after the first. Luckily my buddy finally got on target.


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

So where are you getting a replacement trigger for the one you bent trying to get that second shot off!!!LOL Great video!


----------



## Classic_Matt (Sep 12, 2015)

haha thanks man, I was about ready to throw my gun at the bird


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Brad said:


> I am looking to purchase my first shotgun, I don't want to start a war over what brand is better than the others. I would be mostly shooting sporting clays but would be doing some duck hunting as well. I am currently looking at the Benelli Montefeltro, Beretta A300 Outlander, and Winchester SX3. Does anyone shoot any of these guns? Or other recommendations for a semi auto around the $1000 price point.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/c...hotgun-excellent-condition.36674/#post-295618


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Ironically I shot both the montefeltro and a300 today at a clay shoot. Both are nice weapons. Having shot other models by each maker, these are not the same as their respectful big brothers. Of these two particular weapons, I personally would take the mossberg 935 over both of these.
> 
> Flyman has it right. You will destroy that fine $1,000 bill in a duck boat the first time you use it as a wading stick.
> 
> ...


Where are you shooting clays?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Both Tampa bay sporting clays and fish hawk sporting clays


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Brad said:


> I am looking to purchase my first shotgun, I don't want to start a war over what brand is better than the others. I would be mostly shooting sporting clays but would be doing some duck hunting as well. I am currently looking at the Benelli Montefeltro, Beretta A300 Outlander, and Winchester SX3. Does anyone shoot any of these guns? Or other recommendations for a semi auto around the $1000 price point.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.microskiff.com/threads/c...t-20-gauge-shotgun-excellent-condition.36674/

To date, my favorite gun to shoot clays. Use to do it with a 16 gauge over and under, but the shoulder wasn't happy at the end of the shoot. Same goes with bird hunting.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I hunt a winchester SX3 have had it about 2 seasons now and the camp finish is a must keeps the gun relatively clean and easier to maintain! All the guns listed are good choices it's mainly your decision on price point I chose mine in 3.5" because i know around my neck of the woods shells become scarce and i have the option to shoot the 3.5"s if i have too! It also give you just a little more reach for those high flyers if you feel like wearing your shoulder out for the day!!
Good luck


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

It also give you just a little more reach for those high flyers if you feel like wearing your shoulder out for the day!![/QUOTE said:


> Can I ask how does a 3.5" shell shoot further than a 3" shell of the same size and make?
> 
> Federal Speed-shok 3 1/2" shoots 1550 fps (WF133)
> Federal Speed-shok 3" shoots 1550 fps (WF143)


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry I think I meant spread not reach!


----------



## MoganHunter (May 3, 2016)

I'm sure this has already been said, but buy once cry once. My duck gun is a Benelli SBE1, circa mid/early 90's. I have hunted it primarily in salt water, heavy mud or from dug same day pit blind. It works dirty and does it well. If you're going to use it and keep using for years to come, spend the extra cash. Just my $0.02


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Guns are exactly like fly rods. What works for me may or may not be good for you. Now that said I will chime in and agree with others. If you are going to shoot mostly sporting clays then buy an over/under. There are so many advantages to an O/U over an auto not the least is the choice of two chokes on a given station. Then go buy an inexpensive pump for the duck marsh.

But if you only want one gun then I like the SX3 (20 gauge) and Browning Maxus (12 gauge).....the two guns I shoot for ducks.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

I duck hunt 45-50 days per a year and I shoot a Ruger Red Lable (over/under). It is the only shotgun I have ever held thst i can throw up to my shoulder with my eyes closed and open them up looking straight down the rib every single time. Make sure the gun fits you. Thats is the most important thing. I also have a Benelli Nova as a backup gun (primary before I found the Ruger). It spent 17 days submerged in flooded timber one time and today you would not be able to tell it has ever touched the water or mud. Super tough gun. After having that Nova and an O/U, an O/U is the only way I will go the rest of my life. It field strips into 3 pieces (5 coulting removing tge chokes to clean and oil). Stupid easy to clean and take care of after hunts. My Ruger has a walnut stock, stainless receiver and blued barrels that I am getting Cerekoted black to match the factory look so they don't rust. When I saw it in the gun shop, i definitely was not planning on buying an O/U that day, but after I held it and realized it was made to fit me perfectly I bought it. I cant express to you how much better I shoot with it. No matter what you go with, make sure it fits you. You will br so much happier. Unfortunately they no longer make Ruger Red Lables but if I ever find a 20g i will buy it. I think you will enjoy shooting an O/U if you were to go that route. It's similar to an autoloader in the fact that you can just pull the trigger teice to shoot both barrels, just doesn't have a 3 round capacity. I never loaded the 3rd round in my Nova anyway cause the 3rd shot is usually far and in my case never did any good. You can have different chokes in each barrel too with a double gun. Good luck finding a gun!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

GatorFan321 said:


> I duck hunt 45-50 days per a year and I shoot a Ruger Red Lable (over/under). It is the only shotgun I have ever held thst i can throw up to my shoulder with my eyes closed and open them up looking straight down the rib every single time. Make sure the gun fits you. Thats is the most important thing. I also have a Benelli Nova as a backup gun (primary before I found the Ruger). It spent 17 days submerged in flooded timber one time and today you would not be able to tell it has ever touched the water or mud. Super tough gun. After having that Nova and an O/U, an O/U is the only way I will go the rest of my life. It field strips into 3 pieces (5 coulting removing tge chokes to clean and oil). Stupid easy to clean and take care of after hunts. My Ruger has a walnut stock, stainless receiver and blued barrels that I am getting Cerekoted black to match the factory look so they don't rust. When I saw it in the gun shop, i definitely was not planning on buying an O/U that day, but after I held it and realized it was made to fit me perfectly I bought it. I cant express to you how much better I shoot with it. No matter what you go with, make sure it fits you. You will br so much happier. Unfortunately they no longer make Ruger Red Lables but if I ever find a 20g i will buy it. I think you will enjoy shooting an O/U if you were to go that route. It's similar to an autoloader in the fact that you can just pull the trigger teice to shoot both barrels, just doesn't have a 3 round capacity. I never loaded the 3rd round in my Nova anyway cause the 3rd shot is usually far and in my case never did any good. You can have different chokes in each barrel too with a double gun. Good luck finding a gun!


I have a 20g beretta over under custom. Try one of those. They are beutiful guns. Definately not a field gun though.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

If i ever see one in a gun store i will. I pretty much hold every shotgun i can now just to see if there are any others that I like as much as this Ruger.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my 1901 Ithaca 16 gauge


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Even for a first time shotgun buyer it is worth it to shop a gun that fits you. If you are a hard to fit( not average) body build all the new Beretta/Benelli shotguns can be adjusted to fit a wider range of body types. Cast on or off and stock drop shims are part of the design features along with recoil reduction even in the new Benelli O/U.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GatorFan321 said:


> I duck hunt 45-50 days per a year and I shoot a Ruger Red Lable (over/under). It is the only shotgun I have ever held thst i can throw up to my shoulder with my eyes closed and open them up looking straight down the rib every single time. Make sure the gun fits you. Thats is the most important thing. I also have a Benelli Nova as a backup gun (primary before I found the Ruger). It spent 17 days submerged in flooded timber one time and today you would not be able to tell it has ever touched the water or mud. Super tough gun. After having that Nova and an O/U, an O/U is the only way I will go the rest of my life. It field strips into 3 pieces (5 coulting removing tge chokes to clean and oil). Stupid easy to clean and take care of after hunts. My Ruger has a walnut stock, stainless receiver and blued barrels that I am getting Cerekoted black to match the factory look so they don't rust. When I saw it in the gun shop, i definitely was not planning on buying an O/U that day, but after I held it and realized it was made to fit me perfectly I bought it. I cant express to you how much better I shoot with it. No matter what you go with, make sure it fits you. You will br so much happier. Unfortunately they no longer make Ruger Red Lables but if I ever find a 20g i will buy it. I think you will enjoy shooting an O/U if you were to go that route. It's similar to an autoloader in the fact that you can just pull the trigger teice to shoot both barrels, just doesn't have a 3 round capacity. I never loaded the 3rd round in my Nova anyway cause the 3rd shot is usually far and in my case never did any good. You can have different chokes in each barrel too with a double gun. Good luck finding a gun!


Gator...they are making the Red Labels again.



devrep said:


> my 1901 Ithaca 16 gauge


That is a beautiful Dev. Wall hanger or do you reload for it?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I use
RST low pressure loads. Still breaks clays great.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my favorite sporting clays gun is an 1890 Colt model 1883. Damascus barreled shotguns don't have to be wall hangers, You just need to check barrel wall thickness and use low pressure loads that approximate the black powder loads they were made for. Think about how many were used for thousands of rounds back in the heyday of live bird shooting and the beginning of trap shooting. There were tournaments where the winner knocked down 1000 straight birds. It was truly the national sport back then and they were all Damascus barreled.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

devrep said:


> my 1901 Ithaca 16 gauge


Nice gun. My go to gun these days is a 20ga Model 37. Ithaca does it right. quality steel, components, fit, etc. I know you're not looking for a pump, but if you are down the road, I'd strongly consider taking a look. And don't let anybody tell you 2 3/4" 20's can't get it done.


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Gator...they are making the Red Labels again.


do you have a link to this information? I cannot find anything about them.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GatorFan321 said:


> do you have a link to this information? I cannot find anything about them.


Here's one
http://www.gunbroker.com/item/568732966


----------



## GatorFan321 (Jun 8, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Here's one
> http://www.gunbroker.com/item/568732966


That is the new model but they discontinued those again in 2014. They quit making them then started again from 2011-2014 I believe then stopped again. I hope they start making them again eventually.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

GatorFan321 said:


> That is the new model but they discontinued those again in 2014. They quit making them then started again from 2011-2014 I believe then stopped again. I hope they start making them again eventually.


The original started in 1977 and ended in 2011. 2014 saw the second generation and caputs in 2015. However new ones are still available.


----------



## bourbon (Feb 24, 2011)

For that price point, I would also consider http://www.stoegerindustries.com/waterfowl-shotguns


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive owned several 870's over the years ,great guns Can also be used as a paddle in a pinch.


----------

